# .22LR Revolver of me and the kids



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

*This first bit I also pointed inte semi-auto section.*
Ok 9mm, .38S&.357 Mag is to heavy for my kids, 8, 12 & 15yrs. I would like to buy another .22LR Pistol fo revoler. I had a self loading pistol once before and it was anything but fun. It never worked right and each timed used was analysis for how to make it shot better. I think it fair to say I never once enjoyed using it. It was a Tangfoglio Force. Finally I got it to shoot 2 mag without any trouble and then got rid of it with a clear heart.

That said I think it would be great to have one that work well. Good for me to shoot target and work on draw and placement, but I really want to be able to let my children try pistol.

*Revolver:*

*Question:*

What .22LR revolver would you recommend and why??? :smt071

Whatl .22LR revolver would you run a mile from and why???:smt019

You experience and comments are most welcome.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I answered this same post Here


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There is really no need for more than 1 post on the same subject...


----------

